# where is a good place to freedive and spearfish



## chrislevesque1118 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am new to the area but I use to dive the old Navarre pier when I use to live here. Is there any good places to go that are legal to spear that are accessible by kayak?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

try the pier rubble to the west of navarre fishing pier, or the new sites they are bringing up. we shot several sheeps at navarre. it's holdin. also, the new reefs are out and building life. it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## chrislevesque1118 (Apr 3, 2011)

how far west from the pier??? I heard that they have a reef at park east before you get to Portafino, is it legal to spearfish???


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

as far as I know the new artifical reef they put in at the east parking lot in portifino is only for snorkling....Im pretty sure it would be considered illegal to spear on. But dont take my word for it....you could always ask a FWC officer.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

unfortunately we really dont have any good places to freedive or spearfish, unless you have access to a boat that can take you offshore. I've done the gulf breeze side of three mile bridge, but the visibility and current are awful. you could try garcon pt toll bridge but again visibitily is horrible, and its not too deep so you wont get much 'freediving' done there. You could always buy a alabama fishing license and spearfishing permit and go to the alabama jetties.


----------

